# How do I know if my car is "UBER Comfort" qualified?



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Apparently UBER Comfort is coming to my town, or is already here.

I have a 2019 Honda Accord, excellent condition. My Driver rating is 4.95, with 742 rides given.

Is there a list somewhere, of what cars are UBER Comfort qualified?

Already tried the stunt where I turn on my Driver app and go online, then turn on my Passenger app, select Comfort, and see if I'm on the screen as an ant. I guess the Passenger app filters out UBER cars that aren't Comfort when I do that? It showed the nearest UBER car was 4 miles away, not me.

That doesn't sound good. But I'd like to see a list of UBER Comfort qualified cars, to make sure. Anybody seen one?

If my car and number of rides is qualified, do I have to tell UBER somehow that I'm volunteering to give Comfort rides?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

https://www.uber.com/drive/san-fran...VFsRkCh0yJAJkEAAYASAAEgKqF_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

https://www.uber.com/drive/san-diego/vehicle-requirements/


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> https://www.uber.com/drive/san-diego/vehicle-requirements/


Bingo! Thank you, AvisDeene!

Scroll down in the report you linked, and there's a link to Eligible Vehicle Models, for Comfort rides. They are:

*Eligible vehicle models
Acura* - MDX, RDX, RLX, TLX, ZDX - all vehicle year 2014 or newer
*Audi* - A6, A7, A8, Q5, Q7, S6, S7, S8, SQ5, SQ7 - all vehicle model year 2014 or newer
*Bentley* - Flying Spur - vehicle model year 2014 or newer
*BMW* - 5-series, 7-series, ActiveHybrid 5, ActiveHybrid 7, Alpina B7, M5, X1, X2, X3, X4, X5, X6 - all vehicle model year 2014 or newer
*Buick* - Enclave, LaCrosse, Regal - all vehicle model year 2014 or newer
*Cadillac* - CT6, CTS, DTS, Escalade, Escalade ESV, Escalade EXT, SRX, STS, XTS, XT5, XT6 - all vehicle model year 2014 or newer
*Chevrolet* - Tahoe, Suburban - both vehicle model year 2014 or newer. Equinox, Impala, Trailblazer, Traverse - all vehicle model year 2016 or newer
*Chrysler* - 300, Aspen, Town and Country - all vehicle model year 2014 or newer. Pacifica - vehicle model year 2017 or newer
*Dodge* - Durango - vehicle model year 2016 or newer
*Ford* - Expedition - vehicle model year 2014 or newer. Edge, Excursion, Explorer, Flex, F-150 - all vehicle model year 2016 or newer. Escape - vehicle model year 2017 or newer
*Genesis* - G70, G80, G90 - all vehicle model year 2016 or newer
*GMC* - Yukon, Yukon Denali, Yukon XL, Yukon XL Denali, Suburban - all vehicle model year 2014 or newer. Acadia, Acadia Denali, Envoy, Terrain - all vehicle model year 2016 or newer
*Honda* - Pilot, Accord - both vehicle model year 2016 or newer. CR-V, Odyssey - both vehicle model year 2017 or newer
*Hyundai* - Equus, Genesis, Santa Fe, Santa Fe Sport, Veracruz, Tucson - all vehicle model year 2016 or newer
*Infiniti* - JX, Q60, Q70, QX50, QX56, QX60, QX70, QX80 - all vehicle model year 2014 or newer
*Jaguar* - XF, XJ, XJR - all vehicle model year 2014 or newer
*Jeep* - Cherokee, Commander, Compass, Grand Cherokee, Wrangler - all vehicle model year 2016 or newer
*Kia* - Sorento, Borrego - both vehicle model year 2016 or newer. Soul - vehicle model year 2017 or newer
*Land Rover* - Discovery, LR3, LR4, Range Rover, Range Rover Sport, Range Rover Velar, Range Rover Vogue - all vehicle model year 2014 or newer
*Lexus* - ES, GS, GX, LS, LX, NX, RX, - all vehicle model year 2014 or newer
*Lincoln* - Aviator, Continental, MKC, MKS, MKT, MKX, MKZ, Nautilus, Navigator, Town Car - all vehicle model year 2014 or newer
*Mazda* - CX-7, CX-9, MAZDA5 - all vehicle model year 2016 or newer
*Mercedes-Benz* - E-Class, G-Class, GL-Class, GLA-Class, GLC-Class, GLE-Class, GLK-Class, GLS-Class, ML-Class, R-Class, M-Class, S-Class, Metris - all vehicle model year 2014 or newer
*Mitsubishi* - Montero, Outlander, Outlander Sport - all vehicle model year 2016 or newer
*Nissan* - Armada, Murano, Pathfinder - all vehicle model year 2016 or newer. Rogue, Quest - both vehicle model year 2017 or newer
*Porche* - Cayenne - vehicle model year 2014 or newer
*Subaru* - Ascent, Legacy, Outback - all vehicle model year 2016 or newer. Forrester - vehicle model year 2017 or newer
*Tesla* - Model S, Model X, Model 3 - all vehicle model year 2014 or newer
*Toyota* - 4Runner, Camry, Highlander, Land Cruiser, Sequoia - all vehicle model year 2016 or newer. RAV4, Sienna - both vehicle model year 2017 or newer
*Volkswagen* - Atlas, Tiguan, Touareg - all vehicle model year 2014 or newer
*Volvo* - S90, XC40, XC60, XC90 - all vehicle model year 2014 or newer


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber comfort is the Uber Select killer.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber comfort is the Uber Select killer.


Uber's working on removing Select entirely. They have a new offering called "Premium" which is replacing Select (eventually) everywhere. Premium pays slightly more than select, but has a vehicle eligibility list of less than half the vehicles. _No Camrys or Klugers/Highlanders, not even with leather seats_.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber comfort is the Uber Select killer.


Yea looking at the list why would anyone order anything above comfort. This is looking more and more like a pay cut in disguise.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber comfort is the Uber Select killer.


...and XL killer.

Well, not "killer", but far more than a flesh wound.






We're losing a lot of the people who used to take XL for the extra room, and there are a surprising amount - easily 25% of my non-AP rides are couples or 3 and 4 tops.

My best ride all week was a 3 top going out to Henderson and back, $80 plus a $30 tip.

Plus, I think it'll hit the AP rides as well as riders will equate: more room with more luggage space.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Just one problem. My 2019 Honda Accord is listed as "Uber eligible", I have 740-plus rides, Driver rating is 4.95.

But I'm apparently not listed on the Passenger app, as Uber Comfort qualified. How do I become qualified?

(I tried the stunt where I turn on my Driver app and go online, then turn on the Passenger app and request Comfort. No ant showed up at my location, or anywhere near. But a few ants showed up miles away. Then I requested UberX instead, and many ants showed up, including one exactly on my location)

How do I persuade the app that I can do Uber Comfort rides?


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Oh thank goodness my Renegade is not a Comfort Ride. Don’t have deal with the snobbery when the ***** about it being too cold in 101 degree weather. I can just crank it down to 60 degrees.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hornplayer said:


> Bingo! Thank you, AvisDeene!
> 
> Scroll down in the report you linked, and there's a link to Eligible Vehicle Models, for Comfort rides. They are:
> 
> ...


I didn't see a Ford Fiesta on the list. Why not?


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Well whaddaya know. I wrote a note to Uber Support, it disappeared into the ether. Several days later went to the local Uber headquarters and asked how I can become Comfort qualified. They basically said they don't hande that there, it was done at some more central office (probably where I sent the note).

Now this morning I did the stunt again, turning on my Driver app and going online to solicit ride requests, and then turning on the Uber Passenger app and requesting Comfort. And there was now an ant right on my location!

I have no idea which of my acts (if any) caused the change, or whether it just happened to happen right then. But now I'm apparently Comfort-qualified. Or my car is, I guess. :thumbup:


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Here when it rolled out it was $0.81/mile and UberX is $0.60.

They recently cut it to $0.66/mile. So it's a whopping 10% higher pay. The only semi-enticing thing is $0.31/minute.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Hornplayer said:


> Well whaddaya know. I wrote a note to Uber Support, it disappeared into the ether. Several days later went to the local Uber headquarters and asked how I can become Comfort qualified. They basically said they don't hande that there, it was done at some more central office (probably where I sent the note).
> 
> Now this morning I did the stunt again, turning on my Driver app and going online to solicit ride requests, and then turning on the Uber Passenger app and requesting Comfort. And there was now an ant right on my location!
> 
> I have no idea which of my acts (if any) caused the change, or whether it just happened to happen right then. But now I'm apparently Comfort-qualified. Or my car is, I guess. :thumbup:


I have since done the stunt a few more times, going online as a driver and then checking the Passenger app, requesting Comfort, and seeing if it shows an ant at my location.

Now there is no ant where I am, when I request a Comfort ride.

There is an ant on my location when I request an UberX ride.

Why I showed up briefly as a Comfort-qualified ride, and now I don't, I have no idea.

Uber giveth, and Uber taketh away, I guess.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

My car is on the list, but I see nothing different on the driver app. Kia Soul is considered subcompact, but it is very roomy inside, and the most comfortable car I have ever driven but I have never been in the back seat. Has very little cargo space, all the space went to leg room.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber comfort is the Uber Select killer.


In Uber's own words...Uber comfort is a elevated "economy" ride, All the cars are 2014 or newer and the pay is not much more than Uber X, The pax get a nice newer roomy vehicle for bargain basement prices.


----------



## JayIRL (Mar 20, 2018)

forrest m said:


> My car is on the list, but I see nothing different on the driver app. Kia Soul is considered subcompact, but it is very roomy inside, and the most comfortable car I have ever driven but I have never been in the back seat. Has very little cargo space, all the space went to leg room.


If I'm not mistaken I believe UberComfort and UberX are in the same category, so there won't be an option to select Comfort only. If you are in a market that offers UberComfort rides, if you have UberX enabled in the driver preferences you should get those rides.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Ub


New2This said:


> Here when it rolled out it was $0.81/mile and UberX is $0.60.
> 
> They recently cut it to $0.66/mile. So it's a whopping 10% higher pay. The only semi-enticing thing is $0.31/minute.


uber X . 60 a mile and Uber UNcomfort is .66 a mile...That's only 6 cents more than Uber X, What is Uber smoking,,,lol.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

It's all about getting XL/Select drivers taking X equivalent riders for a third or less pay than they normally would.

It's Uber raising quality, a better ride for cheap passengers, while it costs Uber nothing.

If you're an XL or Select driver who is taking Comfort, you're shooting your own foot.

I hear some people are into that.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

forrest m said:


> My car is on the list, but I see nothing different on the driver app.


Would there be anything different you can see in the Driver app?

I got the impression that once you are Comfort-qualified by Uber, you can see nothing different in the Driver app. Only difference is, when a rider starts up his Passenger app and requests a Comfort ride, his app only shows ants that are Comfort-qualified (and who have their Driver apps on line). And one of them is on your location - that's you.

Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Hornplayer said:


> Would there be anything different you can see in the Driver app?
> 
> I got the impression that once you are Comfort-qualified by Uber, you can see nothing different in the Driver app. Only difference is, when a rider starts up his Passenger app and requests a Comfort ride, his app only shows ants that are Comfort-qualified (and who have their Driver apps on line). And one of them is on your location - that's you.
> 
> Anyone know if this is true?


Totally correct. Comfort just adds a little bit extra for qualified X drivers. Select/XL/Premium drivers won't be getting Comfort rides unless they're opted into X as well.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Well, whaddaya know. Turned on the Passenger app while I had the Driver app on line, and found an ant squarely on my location when the passenger app was asking for an Uber Comfort ride. Drove a few miles, and the blue dot showing my location moved appropriately. And so did the ant. I'm Uber Comfort eligible!

Also noticed that there were five or six Comfort ants now instead of the one or two I've been seeing for weeks. Looks like Uber qualified a number of people to do Comfort rides in the last day or so. OK with me, I don't mind competition. And I don't mind getting a few extra pennies for doing what I've been doing all along. I know, it's not a whole lot more. But why reject it?

This happened before, some weeks ago. And the ant vanished in a few hours. Hope it sticks around this time.

Don't think I got any comfort rides yesterday, but I'll check. Might be due to the competition, dem's de breaks.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Hornplayer said:


> Just one problem. My 2019 Honda Accord is listed as "Uber eligible", I have 740-plus rides, Driver rating is 4.95.
> 
> But I'm apparently not listed on the Passenger app, as Uber Comfort qualified. How do I become qualified?
> 
> ...


When I check the rider app I can see a lot of ants roaming around me (of course), but none of them at my exact position. Any explanation for that?


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Hornplayer said:


> Don't think I got any comfort rides yesterday, but I'll check. Might be due to the competition, dem's de breaks.


Nope, just UberX rides yesterday. We'll see how that progresses as I do a full Uber day today. As soon as I get my tocus off this computer and get in my car.

One potential advantage I see to Comfort riders: I'm guessing that no one will bother with a Comfort ride for a three-minute ride. Only if he's going to be spending a long time in the car, might he opt for Comfort. So a Comfort request is more likely to be a LONG ride. I hope.



WinterFlower said:


> When I check the rider app I can see a lot of ants roaming around me (of course), but none of them at my exact position. Any explanation for that?


How far away is the closest ant?

Dumb question: You do have your Driver app on, and online, right?


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Had my first two Uber Comfort trips today. Both fairly long, hooray! And got paid about 15% more than the same rides would have been under UberX.

Not an earth-shattering difference. But it's nice to get a little more.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hornplayer said:


> Would there be anything different you can see in the Driver app?
> 
> I got the impression that once you are Comfort-qualified by Uber, you can see nothing different in the Driver app. Only difference is, when a rider starts up his Passenger app and requests a Comfort ride, his app only shows ants that are Comfort-qualified (and who have their Driver apps on line). And one of them is on your location - that's you.
> 
> Anyone know if this is true?


Only when you get pinged do you see "Comfort", also in the Earning activity.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I didn't see a Ford Fiesta on the list. Why not?


 You mean Fusion? Not the tiny Fiesta, surely?
No compacts are on the Comfort platform.

WAIT A MINUTE WHY ARE TOWN CARS ON HERE ?
Thought all Crown Vics and equivalent were banned?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The difference between comfort, x, select in similar area (santa clara/sunnyvale) ... on a side note people who use comfort tip


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I didn't see a Ford Fiesta on the list. Why not?


I've owned a few... Motors and transmissions are dirt cheap


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> You mean Fusion? Not the tiny Fiesta, surely?
> No compacts are on the Comfort platform.
> 
> WAIT A MINUTE WHY ARE TOWN CARS ON HERE ?
> Thought all Crown Vics and equivalent were banned?


A lincoln isn't an old police car dude...


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> A lincoln isn't an old police car dude...


Yeah but they banned the Mercury Grand Marquis, too. I thought all of its platform-mates were banned.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

If teenagers can have sex in the back its an Uber...if their parents can have sex in the back its an Uber Comfort....if the grandparents can have sex in the back it one hell of a cleaning fee


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber comfort is the Uber Select killer.


Or they are trying to encourage select drivers to accept comfort rides



Hornplayer said:


> Would there be anything different you can see in the Driver app?
> 
> I got the impression that once you are Comfort-qualified by Uber, you can see nothing different in the Driver app. Only difference is, when a rider starts up his Passenger app and requests a Comfort ride, his app only shows ants that are Comfort-qualified (and who have their Driver apps on line). And one of them is on your location - that's you.
> 
> Anyone know if this is true?


It will probably come up as COMFORT or UBER COMFORT

Like Uber XL, Lux etc


----------

